# benq joybook s32w driver for xp..



## budean69

how can i got s32w driver for xp... please help me..


----------



## G25r8cer

Search google


----------



## Sir Travis D

Maybe we could help if we knew what driver you needed


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Sir Travis D said:


> Maybe we could help if we knew what driver you needed



...
(*cough* teh title *ahem*)

Here:
http://www.benq.com.au/products/joybook/?product=1251&page=downloads&dType=D

Or if the above doesn't work:
http://joybookholic.blogspot.com/2008/04/driver-benq-joybook-s32-for-windows-xp.html


----------



## Sir Travis D

What I meant was, what driver like audio, bluetooth ect. But you found it anyway


----------



## Kill Bill

Should this be in software forum?><


----------

